# Long term build thread



## HoPo99 (Oct 31, 2013)

Not much to show yet but I'll get this thing started. More to come after christmas

first off I tinted the sunroof for heat rejection with a ceramic film and the brow. Will redo the original tint job down the road

as for things you can take a look at now, I tinted the taillights with oracal 8300 dark grey vinyl. As I was working it occurred to me I am on window tint and so on groups and forums.... I see how this is done quite often but you all may not so I took some pictures of what the process/progress of applying such a film looks like. Not exactly the easiest thing to do but the results are awesome

Started with the lid lights, done









and the the other with the white trimmed out (makes the white whiter and the black really pop)
(sorry about the water drops, should have wiped it off first)









Then the crazy corners

























Other corner the following morning









and all together









also knocked out the calipers and tinted the front side markers as well


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Nicely done 

Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

I do like the look of it...how long it take for everything? about.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I assume you cut the tint while on the tails based on the pictures taken. What did you use to cut them out? And do you have any remaining cuts in the surface of the lense as a result?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Smurfenstein said:


> I assume you cut the tint while on the tails based on the pictures taken. What did you use to cut them out? And do you have any remaining cuts in the surface of the lense as a result?


You can run your fingernail over the clear/red plastic parts so there isn't need to cut deeper than that ridge. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## HoPo99 (Oct 31, 2013)

About an hour per corner and 30 min a piece for the lids. Front markers were 5 minutes a piece.

My uncle took care of the calipers while I tinted a car of his


as for cutting out the reverse lights I used an olfa knife. Just enough pressure to cut the film. IF there are cut marks they are small and right on the border between white and red. Not too concerned about it.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I like the tails. Looks classy and not too dark. Would it be any easier if the tails were removed?

Project looking good so far.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## HoPo99 (Oct 31, 2013)

I think not just because you need them held in place while you pull and stretch the vinyl and apply the pressure to adhere it in place


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

For the sides did you start on the rear facing side, then stretch around to the side of the car, and finally the top; or side first, then rear, then top?

Just trying to figure out what the best way to approach doing this since I like the look so much I'll be ordering the film soon.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks amazing...

But those exhaust tips... anyway to cut and put wider tips or hide em

 -I'm mobile-


----------



## HoPo99 (Oct 31, 2013)

I started on the side, anchored it and wrapped to the back. Then worked from the corner up and out and then down. It is not really a DIY project, working this film takes patience and practice but if you need help let me know.

tips idk... They don't look to awful in person and actually sound really good.... But I havnt had much time with the car yet, it's been go go go since I got it between tinting and storm work restoring power in Washington IL


----------



## HoPo99 (Oct 31, 2013)

99% of the parts for the full build will be in by wed-Thursday this week. Install this weekend. Lots of cool stuff going on. A few surprises and things that may spark ideas for some of the rest of you. A few additions that are mentioned on the site already as well.

hopefully I can get it all done this weekend


----------



## HoPo99 (Oct 31, 2013)

3M 1080 scotchprint done









filled the useless cubby with switches for future use (still going to keep it a surprise)









got the remote start wired up. Not the prettiest thing ever but it's nicely tucked away.... There is so little room under this cars dash









shallow 10" mounted and wired, turns out I need to flip it to rear facing cause I'm getting a dead zone at the front head rests









Big 3 in red 4ga done, except the engine ground cause I don't know the bolt size I need yet. Here's the alternator shot









and a few fun shots of a car missing parts


















also I think my dad gouged my leather steering wheel. Any one know where to get one for under $140 like I found on eBay?


----------



## Jeffylou87 (Feb 2, 2014)

I really REALLY like the 3M 1080 scotch print. Good work!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

HoPo99 said:


> 3M 1080 scotchprint done
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Check the how to cruise control thread, there's a website that sells steering wheels with light blemishes. Some say they're in perfect condition.

So what's the switches for? Hidden rocket launchers or NAUSSSS!


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

I see em on ebay all the time for under $80 shipped


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Lots of tear down and refinishing . Looks like it all reassembled well ..
3 M worked out well also .


----------



## HoPo99 (Oct 31, 2013)

Sorry mick I missed your question. 2 of the switches are still going to be left a surprise for a future install.

the other switch will be covered in my next post


----------



## HoPo99 (Oct 31, 2013)

Prepping some LEDs for under dash, under rear seats, and possibly the trunk as well.

if anyone would like some I can make them custom length for you and ship enough of them for all your needs for the same or less than the ones at autozone. If there is interest I could do some sample pictures of what the illumination of different lengths look like


----------



## HoPo99 (Oct 31, 2013)

LEDs ready for under dash, under seats, trunk, and the little one possibly for glove box


----------



## HoPo99 (Oct 31, 2013)

First time was not absolute perfection so I removed the shifter and took it completely apart and got a perfectly clean, edge out of sight, look. Even got the front piece around the clicker done


----------

